# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] CPC Hardware N°36 débarque !

## Doc TB

_Avant toute chose, inutile de vous ruer immédiatement chez votre marchand de journaux : ce nouveau numéro ne sera disponible qu'à partir de lundi partout en France (et demain sur Paris)._

Canard PC Hardware fête son neuvième anniversaire ! Pour commémorer dignement l'événement, nous vous avons concocté un sommaire de choix afin de rendre ce numéro vraiment collector.  Au menu tout d'abord, les nouveaux Ryzen de la série 2000. Nous avons passé au crible les modèles Raven Ridge (Ryzen 3 2200G et Ryzen 5 2400G), qui se distinguent par la présence d'une puce graphique Vega intégrée, et aussi les déclinaisons Pinnacle Ridge basées sur l'architecture Zen+. Celles-ci devraient être annoncées d'ici la fin du mois d'avril par AMD, avec quatre CPU prévus initialement. Les Ryzen 7 2700(X) et les Ryzen 5 2600(X) se distinguent par l'exploitation du nouveau process 12 nm de GlobalFoundries et par des modifications de l'architecture Zen initiale. Nous y avons trouvé des améliorations notables sur certains points … mais aussi une désagréable surprise que nous vous laissons le soin de découvrir !

Autre sujet de ce 36e numéro : le fameux compteur Linky dont nous suivons de prés les péripéties. En étudiant son plan de financement, on constate que près de deux milliards d'euros (soit plus d'un tiers de l'enveloppe globale) sont attendus grâce à la lutte contre la fraude. Il intègre pour cela un imposant relai de puissance qui permet à l'exploitant de couper le courant à distance, pour éviter qu'un "utilisateur" peu scrupuleux ne bénéficie indument d'électricité gratuite. Problème : nous avons pu facilement "pirater" ce dispositif et rétablir le courant d'un compteur Linky désactivé. Même si d'autres mécanismes de protection existent, il s'agit tout de même d'une vulnérabilité surprenante. Nous abordons également une autre problématique à laquelle Enedis va devoir faire face : la mise à jour imminente de la norme IEC 61000-2-2, finalement bien moins protectrice qu'espéré par le distributeur. Enfin, nous analysons le rapport critique de la Cours de compte sur le programme Linky et nous vous donnons notre avis sur la question. 

Nous vous proposons également deux dossiers de fond : le premier aborde les technologies du futur. Nous causerons processeurs quantiques, mémoires de demain (DDR5, GDDR6, etc.), stockage, bus d'interface de nouvelle génération, affichage 128K HDR 4D et super méga Wi-Fi 12G (entre autres). Le second dossier concerne la préservation – et la récupération – des données sur le long terme. Outre une première partie sur les meilleurs moyens de ressusciter de vieux médias (disquettes, ZIP, disques optiques oubliés, cassettes audios, etc.), nous avons pu visiter les collections de la Bibliothèque nationale de France (BnF) et voir les moyens utilisés pour archiver et préserver le patrimoine numérique. Un reportage étonnant réalisé par Dandu. 

Ce nouvel opus contient également des tests en pagaille de hardware diver et varié ainsi qu'un comparatif d'alimentation de 35 à 100€. Croyez-le ou non, mais on trouve désormais des modèles décents à moins de 50€, et des blocs qui frôlent la perfection à tout point de vue pour 100€. Nous en dressons la liste. Nous vous proposons aussi une liste des cartes graphiques les plus insolites, un historique des grands procès qui ont façonnés l'histoire de la High-Tech, un test exclusif des 486 DX2/DX4 et du Pentium dans une optique vidéoludique, et bien d'autres choses passionnantes !

----------


## Anonyme32145

Hâte de mettre les mains dessus, tous les dossiers m'intéressent  ::wub::

----------


## revanwolf

Je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui et les dossiers sont très bien.  ::):

----------


## FreeFrench

Bonjour,

Merci pour le test des Ryzen 2200G & 2400G & des alims.

un détail : c'est "Cour des Comptes" & pas "Cours de compte".

----------


## Foxyrad

Jamais acheté CPCHW, mais je me laisserais bien tenté. J'ai juste peur de rien comprendre.  :Emo:

----------


## gros_bidule

> Jamais acheté CPCHW, mais je me laisserais bien tenté. J'ai juste peur de rien comprendre.


T'inquiète, si tu connais les termes HDD, SSD, GPU, CPU, desktop, laptop, alors tu comprendras 99% du mag.
Certains articles sont plus délicats, par exemple les tests sur les alimentations : on ne rappelle plus à quoi correspondent le "ripple", les tension de truc-bidules, c'est qu'est un produit "noname" ... mais au final il y a toujours un résumé plutôt clair.

----------


## Valmond

Les fuites ont déjà commencé !

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/amd...e-weekend.html

----------


## gargams

Hâte d'être demain et de découvrir le prix du Ryzen 2700x

----------


## Tremex

Essayé de l'acheter, et raté : le précédent numéro aurait dû être retiré il y a 7 jours, le nouveau arrivera peut-être demain. Les livraisons -hors presse quotidienne- ne se font plus que tous les deux jours au mieux pour économiser les frais...

A propos d'archivage, je sors d'une sympathique visite d'entreprise qui numérise tout plein de vieux fonds, de documents d'entreprises et de particuliers, et fait du stockage. On a même vu la salle serveur, c'est gentil. Les bidouilles pour trouver des vieux scanners à diapos ou un magnétoscope Betamax, ou simplement déplacer des archives officielles...

----------


## Old_Bear

Abonné, j'ai bien reçu le CPC Hardware n°36.
Pas déçu  :B): 

Je voudrais ajouter ma contribution* à l'article : "le design de référence, c'est pour les faibles" ...

* MSI-NX8600GTS

----------


## gros_bidule

Du coup, avec l'arrivée des chipsets graphiques AMD davantage performants (et un jour les fameux CPU Intel doté d'une partie graphique AMD), est-il envisagé de placer quelques références intéressantes dans le comparatifs des GPUs AMD/NVidia ? Le gros diagramme à barres, sur une page de gauche.
Que l'on sache en un clin d'oeil si la partie graphique de ce Rizen trucbidule vaut mieux que certains GPU bas de gamme  ::):  (ceux qui ne "_servent qu'à avoir un logo AMD/NVidia_")

Ha et puis un truc : vous arrivez vraiment à lire le diagramme de la répartition des fréquences page 11 ? Autant pour les portions qui ont toute la même origine on peut facilement comparer les différentes années, mais pour toutes les autres portions, vu que c'est tout décalé, je n'y panne absolument rien.
Si je ne suis pas seul dans ce cas, serait-il possible de préférer un diagramme plus lisible ?

----------


## ERISS

> le fameux compteur Linky dont nous suivons de prés les péripéties.
>  près de deux milliards d'euros (soit plus d'un tiers de l'enveloppe globale) sont attendus grâce à la lutte contre la fraude. Il intègre pour cela un imposant relai de puissance qui permet à l'exploitant de couper le courant à distance, pour éviter qu'un "utilisateur" peu scrupuleux ne bénéficie indument d'électricité gratuite.
>  nous avons pu facilement "pirater" ce dispositif et rétablir le courant d'un compteur Linky désactivé, il s'agit d'une vulnérabilité surprenante.
> une problématique à laquelle Enedis va devoir faire face : la mise à jour imminente de la norme IEC 61000-2-2, finalement bien moins protectrice qu'espéré par le distributeur. Enfin, nous analysons le rapport critique de la Cours de compte sur le programme Linky et nous vous donnons notre avis sur la question.


Comme je disais il y a 2 ans (mais je n'arrive pas à retrouver mon post), Linky c'est la solution française trouvée par la COP21: la bourgeoisie au pouvoir depuis 200 ans ne voulant pas faire d'économies (pas de sacrifices, c'est sa définition, de se remplir les poches), il faut pressuriser la population. L’État a créé ainsi un steam sur l'électricité pour faire la chasse au petits gaspi (mais pas les gros des entreprises et leurs usines).
Linky étant l'Etat, il se moque de ses propres règlements et malversations, la cours des comptes va constater, les normes évoluent (appliquées aux plus petits), point: Comme d'hab il y aura un règlement avec aucune peine de prévue ou d'appliquée (cf les services secrets qui protègent actuellement Sarko).
Même les trous dans la sécurité de linky ils s'en foutent, _l'important est que la population continue à payer même si en gros l'énergie ne leur arrive plus_ (parcequ'un voisin spécialiste, voire payé en douce par linky, a pris le contrôle des linky du quartier): Tout le monde est content: enfin on baisse notre consommation d'énergie, tout en faisant un nouvel impôt pour l’État (pour participer au coût faramineux de fermeture de centrales nucléaires??).
Et c'est pas tout le monde qui a les connaissances pour se rétablir un compteur linky coupé.
L'électricité réservée aux bourges, la bougie pour les autres.
"Vous n'avez plus de bougies? alors appuyez donc sur l'interrupteur, mon ami!"

----------


## Cedski

:Facepalm:

----------


## GrosDudule

Ça mérite un paint non ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Boyblue

Beaucoup d'articles intéressants encore une fois.

Je signale juste une petite erreur en passant. Vous conseillez le boitier Cooler Master Silencio 550 en disant qu'il est déjà équipé de 2 ventilateurs 120mm et qu'il offre la possibilité d'en ajouter deux de plus. Je viens d’ouvrir le mien pour changer de ventirad et ajouter un ventilo en façade et il ne permet d'en ajouter qu'un (pour un total de 3) à moins de considérer que le quatrième est celui de l'alim. Le silencio 352 par contre permet de mettre 4 ventilateurs.

----------


## ERISS

p.48: _"Les réactions exacerbées que le déploiement du compteur provoque, largement infondées dans la plupart des cas, trouvent leur racine dans la communication désastreuse qui a accompagné son lancement."_
Que je sache, le magazine _Que Choisir_, qui a dénoncé le déploiement crapuleux, n'a pas été attaqué en diffamation. La police est même intervenue dans certaines communes pour empêcher les violations de domicile commanditées par Enedis.
Insulter les victimes d'Enedis la crapule (ce qu'on peut conclure du dossier de QueChoisir), ça génère un gros doute sur l'indépendance de CPC Hardware, ou sur les qualités morales du rédacteur.

----------


## GrosDudule



----------


## Riusma

Pardon, mais elle est où l'insulte dans ta citation ? Vu le nombre de tracts que je reçois dans ma boîte aux lettres pour me convier à des réunions d'information anti-Linky et au regard des arguments irrationnels et factuellement erronés que je peux y lire, parler de "réactions exacerbées" tient de l'euphémisme, et les différents articles publiés dans CPC Hardware sur les ondes électromagnétiques, Linky et la lumière bleue plutôt salutaires et d'utilité publique (je crois qu'ils sont en accès libre d'ailleurs).  ::):

----------


## ERISS

> Pardon, mais elle est où l'insulte dans ta citation ?


Appeler un viol de domicile (ou autre) "une communication désastreuse".

----------


## GrosDudule

On a un lien ou un paint, juste pour un ami qui n'a pas encore son Linky  ::ninja::

----------


## ERISS

> Insulter les victimes d'Enedis la crapule (ce qu'on peut conclure du dossier de QueChoisir), ça génère un gros doute sur l'indépendance de CPC Hardware, ou sur les qualités morales du rédacteur.


Quoique, comme disais un collègue d'Yvan Gaudé, une presse aux abois c'est dangereux: elle fait la pute. On peut comprendre mais pas approuver.
C'est sûr que CanardPC/Hardware n'est pas en forme pour se prendre l’État sur la gueule.
C'est pas l'Enchaîné.
Mais quand-même cet acharnement sur les idiots qu'il y a dans les anti-linky, comme diversion pour dédouaner les crapuleries d'Enedis, c'est bizarre.
Il suffirai de frapper sur un idiot pour être lavé de tout soupçon.




> Vu le nombre de tracts que je reçois dans ma boîte aux lettres pour me convier à des réunions d'information anti-Linky et au regard des arguments irrationnels et factuellement erronés que je peux y lire, parler de "réactions exacerbées" tient de l'euphémisme, et les différents articles publiés dans CPC Hardware sur les ondes électromagnétiques, Linky et la lumière bleue plutôt salutaires et d'utilité publique (je crois qu'ils sont en accès libre d'ailleurs).


Ah bah maintenant je suis persuadé que ces anti-linky c'est une fabrication d'Enedis.
Comme quand la police mettait en douce partout des bombinettes dans Paris pour faire oublier les gros scandales et annihiler la sympathie populaire pour ceux qui luttaient contre la corruption.

----------


## Frypolar

> Appeler un viol de domicile (ou autre) "une communication désastreuse".


Violation. Viol c’est autre chose.

----------


## GrosDudule

> Mais quand-même cet acharnement sur les idiots qu'il y a dans les anti-linky, comme diversion pour dédouaner les crapuleries d'Enedis, c'est bizarre.


 :Mellow2:

----------


## CieLight

> Ah bah maintenant je suis persuadé que ces anti-linky c'est une fabrication d'Enedis.
> Comme quand la police mettait en douce partout des bombinettes dans Paris pour faire oublier les gros scandales et annihiler la sympathie populaire pour ceux qui luttaient contre la corruption.


Putain, ils ont beaucoup de temps à perdre chez Enedis.  ::trollface::

----------


## ERISS

> Violation. Viol c’est autre chose.


Oups, désolé pour ma mauvaise communication.

Envoyer des hommes-de-main pour imposer le linky, au lieu d'électriciens pour le poser, ça n'a pas été sympa de la part d'Enedys.

----------


## ERISS

> la bourgeoisie au pouvoir depuis 200 ans ne voulant pas faire d'économies (pas de sacrifices, c'est sa définition, de se remplir les poches), il faut pressuriser la population. L’État a créé ainsi un steam sur l'électricité pour faire la chasse au petits gaspi (mais pas les gros des entreprises et leurs usines).


Oh, même fonctionnement que Presstalys.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ah bah maintenant je suis persuadé que ces anti-linky c'est une fabrication d'Enedis.
> .



Pouruqoi ENedis se ferait suer, franchement ? Suffit de laisser la connerie humaine faire le taffe toute seul, pas besoin de complot.

----------


## ERISS

> Suffit de laisser la connerie humaine faire le taffe toute seul, pas besoin de complot.


Justement la connerie humaine se combat elle-même, elle n'est pas assez efficace pour une propagande. J'ai pas dis qu'elle n'existait pas, mais qu'elle n'était pas suffisante pour être si nuisible, il faut l'encourager fortement, la provoquer. Complot vraiment _très classique_, la base policière.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est pas usant sur la durée des chercher des complots partout ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> C'est pas usant sur la durée des chercher des complots partout ?


Tu n'as pas le bon point de vue : l'idée c'est pas de chercher des complots partout, c'est de trouver des complots partout. C'est bien moins fatiguant, et plus efficace.

----------


## Oxyaxion

Je pense une fois n'est pas coutume me procurer ce numéro :-)

Deux dossiers m'intéressent celui sur le compteur Linky et surtout celui sur les données à l'épreuve du temps.
C'est un sujet passionnant et que j'étudie depuis plusieurs années.

Archiver de la donnée numérique sur un temps long n'est pas une mince affaire et pose des problèmes d'ingénieries certains  ::o: 

Je vais tacher de me procurer le mensuel papier, et vous ferez un retour après lecture.

----------


## Oxyaxion

J'ai mis la main dessus en supermarché. C'est la première fois que j'ouvre ce magazine.

Premières impressions : 

- *peu de réclames*, hormis quelques pages pour des revendeurs bien connus au début, c'est agréable vraiment tourner bientôt 10 pages sans annonces c'est presque devenu un luxe ! J'apprécie ! Ca ça donne direct un +42.

- Les test ont l'air sérieux, poussés, et de respecter un certain protocole, -je n'avais pas trop de doutes à ce sujet connaissant un peu le passif de la maison - il y a longtemps que j'ai laché l'actualité hardware cpu et surtout gpu pour les gamers, mais je sens que ça va vite revenir à la lecture du dossier Ryzen.

- Je me suis jeté sur le dossier Data/Stockage en effet il a l'air sérieux, j'apprécie d'autant plus le petit détour à la BnF !  Je n'ai pas encore lu en détail (juste en diago),  je pense cependant avoir quelques petites observations à formuler. Je vais éviter de m'épancher de suite je vais attendre de bien éplucher le canard.

- Mentions spéciales pour les nombreuses photos ainsi que les dessins de M. Couly  qui mettent toujours de l'ambiance et les thèmes graphiques soignés.

Vous m'avez l'air de faire du travail plutôt sérieux.
J'ai lu que vous aviez des problèmes avec votre distributeur qui souhaitait ôter le pain de la bouche de vos gosses en vous grattant des brouzoufs en fin d'mois, ça a l'air de craindre  :WTF: 

Vous méritez bien que je vous lâche de quoi acheter un paquet de clope ou deux sur votre lulule, si vous continuez les efforts pour me dégager la réclame  ::):

----------


## bigstef

Bonjour

Le CPC Hardware N°37 ne devait-il pas être sorti le 26 juin?

----------


## zfil

Je l'ai reçu hier (je suis abonné)

----------


## bigstef

Super

Je vais camper le kiosque de la gare

Merci

----------

